# McDonalds after 11pm... Manager refuses to give me order after skipping line



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

So they have this new "manager" at this McDonalds I pick up from once in awhile. I try to avoid McDonalds as much as possible but when I am finishing up my last delivery 1/4 away and they send me an offer with an $8+ compensation for DD, I am interested.

This particular McDonalds has a break in the drive thru and the previous overnight managers would let us drivers skip in line after the speaker as they would usually have it ready when we arrive anyway and all they had to do was hand us the order and we move on.

Unfortunately, this new manager isa very difficult person to deal with. She refused to give me the order upon coming up to the window. She told me I had to go around and wait now in the back of the line before the speaker. The other girl said to the manager, "The order is ready. Just give it to them" but she refused. I explained to the manager, as kindly as possible, that they have an agreement with DoorDash that you make the food and I pick it up. There is no where in the agreement that states McDonalds management can dictate to me where in line I need to be of how I pick it up. McDonalds is not who pays me nor are they my boss. Our agreement is that a driver is dispatched and upon arrival, you give me the order. I am not required to follow your directions or orders. I am not your employee.

Well she tried to play the "I will call the police then" crap. I asked her, "For what?". I told her it was very simple. Either give me the order or I will sit in drive thru. If she does ask me to leave the property, I will leave because that is her right. However, I am here for a lawful purpose. I am here to pick up the order. She asked me to leave and I told her I will leave because I did not want to be trespassed.

I then go to the parking lot adjacent and off their property and contact support. The typical crap. Won't get paid for the order. Sorry to hear about your experience. This is not the experience we want you to have. You know.

All and all I am following up with the GM on Monday. The new manager is obviously upset she doesn't have control and is trying to tell us independent contractors what to do. She has no power over any of us. When I ask for my order, give me my god damn order. I don't want excuses. I don't want to hear what you want. I want my order. Period.

I am just doing my best not to have police contact over a stupid McDonalds order. I never had issues with the police in the past and this would be a really stupid way to start.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

The Jax said:


> I am not required to follow your directions or orders


You kind of are though, as long as you're on their property. I know the new manager is a real peach to deal with but at the end of the day she has the say so. Hopefully the seasoned managers will cue her in and she'll be a bit more accommodating next time.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm confused I thought McDonald's only gets electronic order from Uber eats


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

The Jax said:


> I try to avoid McDonalds as much as possible


"_I try to avoid McDonalds as much as possible"_

Try Harder
Especially that location


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Jax said:


> So they have this new "manager" at this McDonalds I pick up from once in awhile. I try to avoid McDonalds as much as possible but when I am finishing up my last delivery 1/4 away and they send me an offer with an $8+ compensation for DD, I am interested.
> 
> This particular McDonalds has a break in the drive thru and the previous overnight managers would let us drivers skip in line after the speaker as they would usually have it ready when we arrive anyway and all they had to do was hand us the order and we move on.
> 
> ...


ONE DAY
A CUSTOMER WILL PERCIEVE YOU CUT LINE

AND " WAR" WILL BREAK OUT !

( you think im Joking ! Dont mess with peoples FOOD !)


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

mcdonalds . door dash ow no not MCDONALDS !!!
STUPIDITY worst workers in any industry.
if the order is under 10 bucks i pass on mcdonalds because i know ill be waiting for my food for 20 minutes .
your a better guy then i am . i would of did what you did she would of told me to screw off . i would of had the bass pounding so loud the entire store would be shaking . i would of waited for the police to show up or the food.
ok police would come out so you just tell them sorry i was just waiting for this dd order here is my phone .
cops would ask wtf is the problem ? you tell them i have no idea there i was just waiting for it and i was waiting for a wile.
from there no you should not get into trouble your there for a company to pick up food . yes that drive through line would be stuck for a long time if i was there.
again i am not telling anybody what to do this is what i would do.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

There are four McDonalds in my delivery area. Three of them are auto declines. Only one has got their stuff together, and even then late nights are a poop fest.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Good that you held firm.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

I would have immediately cancelled in front of said mgr and driven off. And called the GM first thing the next morning.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

I think she's viewing you as more of a customer than an employee. A customer who has the audacity to line cut. ? Honestly, a simple sign at the drive-thru entrance would take care of things. It would read, "Pre-arranged orders may skip ahead to the pick up window."


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

LetsGoUber said:


> I think she's viewing you as more of a customer than an employee. A customer who has the audacity to line cut. ? Honestly, a simple sign at the drive-thru entrance would take care of things. It would read, "Pre-arranged orders may skip ahead to the pick up window."


I rarely use drive ups because of the line. Just about every restaurant I pick up from has a sign by the cash register "UE-GH-DD Pick Up Here," A couple of places (Applebee's, Red Robin) have designated pick up areas away from the main customer stream. I've never waited in line for a pickup except for one little Caesers that has a developmentally disabled kid that works there.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

I would have contacted the customer and let them know that McD refused to give me their order and they should complain...


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

dlearl476 said:


> I would have immediately cancelled in front of said mgr and driven off. And called the GM first thing the next morning.


That wouldn't do much because they'd dispatch another driver to come in for the order, wouldn't they? 
Telling the customer there is a problem might be interesting, though, as the customer has an interest in getting their food.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

Only time I go got McD is to use the restroom.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

What part of 'no cuts, no butts, no coconuts,' did you not understand?


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

The Jax said:


> Unfortunately, this new manager isa very difficult person to deal with. She refused to give me the order upon coming up to the window. She told me I had to go around and wait now in the back of the line before the speaker. The other girl said to the manager, "The order is ready. Just give it to them" but she refused. I explained to the manager, as kindly as possible, that they have an agreement with DoorDash that you make the food and I pick it up. There is no where in the agreement that states McDonalds management can dictate to me where in line I need to be of how I pick it up. McDonalds is not who pays me nor are they my boss. Our agreement is that a driver is dispatched and upon arrival, you give me the order. I am not required to follow your directions or orders. I am not your employee.
> 
> Well she tried to play the "I will call the police then" crap. I asked her, "For what?". I told her it was very simple. Either give me the order or I will sit in drive thru. If she does ask me to leave the property, I will leave because that is her right. However, I am here for a lawful purpose. I am here to pick up the order. She asked me to leave and I told her I will leave because I did not want to be trespassed.


Wow, don't be a DB. If I was the manager and you came over the top on me like that, I would have called the police, not threaten.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

amazinghl said:


> Only time I go got McD is to use the restroom.


Restroom + double cheezburger and small fry


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

@The Jax , so what is the update? Did you meet with the GM amd what happened? Did you go again during the same manager's shift?

Don't leave us in suspense.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Santa said:


> @The Jax , so what is the update? Did you meet with the GM amd what happened? Did you go again during the same manager's shift?
> 
> Don't leave us in suspense.


GM gave him a job emptying trash cans in the parking lot which represents
a 40% Pay increase from Uber.
Subsequently McDonald's employees can not discuss 
events that have taken place on McDonald's property.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Wow, don't be a DB. If I was the manager and you came over the top on me like that, I would have called the police, not threaten.


Police wouldn't have done anything upon arrival other than tell you to leave.


----------



## Uber1111uber (Oct 21, 2017)

The point of the drive thru line at the speaker is to place an order and then pay. Your order was already placed and paid for so I see no problem at all skipping the line. But this is just another reason to avoid McDonalds. The manager reminds me of a hall monitor in school that would make you go back and walk if you ran in the halls.


----------



## part-timer (Oct 5, 2015)

Uber1111uber said:


> The point of the drive thru line at the speaker is to place an order and then pay. Your order was already placed and paid for so I see no problem at all skipping the line. But this is just another reason to avoid McDonalds. *The manager reminds me of a hall monitor in school that would make you go back and walk if you ran in the halls*.
> View attachment 362499


I LOL'd at this line, I do that to my kids all the time when they run up or down the stairs.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Technically you are an agent of the customer who paid for the food. So you do have a legit (although tenuous) reason to be there. Would local popo care? No. He doesn't want to put up with your crap either.

Calling the GM (or whatever) on the night manager was hilarious. The last thing the GM wants to deal with is a snotty delivery guy hassling his $9/hr 'manager' that took them 6+ months to find.

Start building that auto-decline list.


----------

